#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Charming Wooden cottages in Mae Rim

## DrAndy

*ChCharming Wooden Cottages set amid the ricefields of Mae Rim*


Beautiful views, quiet and rural.  Just one kilometer from Mae Rim market, and 20 minutes to Chiang Mai city.  Easy reach of many tourist attractions in the Mae Rim valley, such as the waterfalls, elephant camps, fishing and good trekking, as well as interesting museums and gardens.

There are two available, newly renovated, with a large bedroom, western kitchen and bathroom (hot shower), and a spacious verandah.

One is 45 sq.m., the other 55 sq.m., and are offered on a *yearly lease* at B5000 and B6000 per month equivalent resp.

They would be perfect for an artist, a writer, weekend retreat or just for good living.

Email   andy[at]geofish.co.uk    or tel: 0815955325  (English or Thai)

----------


## Norton

I had the pleasure of staying in one over the New Year holiday.  DrAndy's description is right on the money.  Beautiful setting.  Close enough to Chiangmai so all it's services are available but far enough away for those who prefer a tranquil setting. 

A few pics would show the tasteful design and decoration of the cottages.  I could easily live there full time.  

Transportation would be a must but a motor bike would do the trick.

----------


## DrAndy

> I had the pleasure of staying in one over the New Year holiday. DrAndy's description is right on the money. Beautiful setting. Close enough to Chiangmai so all it's services are available but far enough away for those who prefer a tranquil setting. 
> 
> A few pics would show the tasteful design and decoration of the cottages. I could easily live there full time. 
> 
> Transportation would be a must but a motor bike would do the trick.


yes, I am trying to get some pics asap

the only problem people have had with the place so far is internet access, as they wanted to live there full time rather than holiday it

FF said that a satellite link would be the best way as TOT landlines are a bit too far away, but we are checking

----------


## Norton

> FF said that a satellite link would be the best way as TOT landlines are a bit too far away, but we are checking


You might also check CAT Telecom if available in CM area.  If they have a repeater antenna within 10km of your place this will work.  Very fast and much cheaper than satellite.  Call CAT Telecom 1322 to find out if you have coverage at your place.  Initial cost for USB modem 11,000 baht.  Monthly fee 800 baht.



CAT CDMA

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks Norton

It seems that CAT have a repeater station at Mae Rim post office, so easily within reach

we will go to their offices and have a chat with them

If we have anyone staying at the cottages. we can buy the modem and set up a WiFi system, then we can all share the costs

----------


## DrAndy

here are the general views of the cottages









I will take some more pics, of the outside details and interiors, and put them up soon

----------


## DrAndy

OK some more pics

the two houses for rent




the smaller one



the view from the verandah





the main room





the main room interior roof space





the kitchen in progress

the cupboard doors are now finished and the sink and hob can be fitted. Pics later!!



the bathroom, basic but comfortable; hot water shower incl.




another view, showing the traditional window and shutters




I will post some more when the kitchens are finished

also a couple of the larger house

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I concur with Norts - these little houses are very comfortable and would make a smashing hideaway.

----------


## mobs00

Are they "Guest" friendly?

----------


## DrAndy

Here are a couple of new pics, to update the thread

this is the bedroom of the larger house; as can be seen, it is quite a bit wider





and this is what the kitchens are like; a fridge will be on the left, and a two burner electric ceramic hob is fitted

----------


## panama hat

They look very quaint, comfortable and clean!  . 

Beautiful little houses. 

(One question re. the shower. . . are you not worried about water constantly spilling onto the wooden floor and damaging the wood?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> One question re. the shower. . . are you not worried about water constantly spilling onto the wooden floor and damaging the wood?


If I may answer as I've probably used the shower more times than Andy has.

If the shower curtain is pulled around, no water leaks onto the floor nor the foot-towel placed there. I did notice some water on the floor after Andy did some maintenance work and the floor is nicely oiled (at the moment) as the water droplets just sat on the wood rather than being soaked into it.

I presume as the floor is teak, it won't have any problems any way. A friend of mine had a teak plank floor in his shower and apart from being a pain in the arse to clean, it didn't have any problems with water damage.

----------


## Mr Pot

This is not far from Mae Wang is it? Are they guest friendly?  My wifes from Mae Wang, Chaing Mai would like to know the distance between the two

----------


## Lily

My daughter has tung oiled floorboards in her bathroom and she has four kids in and out of the bath and shower. No damage after about six years.

----------


## DrAndy

The floor is teak so will not be damaged by water

in addition, the planks have small gaps in some places so the water would just trickle out to the ground below - if you were not as neat as Marmite

----------


## panama hat

> if you were not as neat as Marmite


Well, Marmite is English, therefore no need to worry about water usage . . . .

However . . . yes, teak is excellent for the floorboards.  Sorry, I didn't mean to derail the topic. 

Again, beautiful guest-houses . . . with water-safe floorboards

----------


## Wallalai

I've just built a bungalow ressembling this cottage in my garden.

----------


## DrAndy

> This is not far from Mae Wang is it? Are they guest friendly? My wifes from Mae Wang, Chaing Mai would like to know the distance between the two


 
MrP, I do not know Mae Wang, but Mae Rim is approx 20km north of CM

she should know that as Mae Rim is quite large

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Cheeky git!




> Well, Marmite is English, therefore no need to worry about water usage

----------


## panama hat

:mid:   No idea what you're on about.  Floor boards, I believe.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> MrP, I do not know Mae Wang, but Mae Rim is approx 20km north of CM


Mae Wang is about 30 km south of Chiangmai.  Should be well under an hour between the two.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

South, and then a right turn yes.  It's an interesting area.  I'm expanding my empire into that direction as well (Not quite all the way to Mae Wang though, it's still Sanpatong there)

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> I've just built a bungalow ressembling this cottage in my garden.


That's nice!!   Do you have some more pictures of it, also inside?  I'm interested in building something similar in size, just perhaps a bit higher up on poles.

----------


## DrAndy

Two fo the cottages are now available again

PM me for more info, but read this thread first

----------


## DrAndy

Three of the cottages are now empty and ready for renting

PM me for more info, after looking through this thread

all three could be rented by the same person for a decent discount; they sit in their own space seperate from the main house

----------


## DrAndy

now have 2 available

----------


## Pound Hound

that would be perfect for me and my baby....

I hope to retire there in about 20 years  :Smile:

----------

